# فكرة اثارت اهتمامي حول دينمو السيارة ارجو المساعدة من اصحاب الاختصاص



## ساجد3 (24 أغسطس 2011)

لدي لوح شمسي 12 فولط دي سي 50 واط سأقوم بوصله الى دينمو لتشغيله وهذا الدينمو ساقوم بوصله الى دينمو سيارة 400 واط لشحن بطاريات.
ساقوم بتركيب gear up على دينمو السيارة من الدينمو الذي يعمل على الطاقة الشمسية وذلك لايصال دينمو السيارة الى السرعة المطلوبة لتوليد الكهرباء.
النتيجة 50 واط من الطاقة الشمسية انتجت 400 واط بهذه العملية.
ما تعليقكم ؟؟


----------



## dlovano (25 أغسطس 2011)

لا يمكن


----------



## absuliman (30 أغسطس 2011)

سبحان الله فكرة ممتازة وانا افكر مثلك استمر وعلمنا اش راح يسير معك جرب الحياة تجارب (( كن حذر )) الله المستعان


----------



## absuliman (30 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ ساجد3 شوف الرابط http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAx-oUsSZC0&feature=related


----------



## ساجد3 (30 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على الفيديو 
ننتظر رأي مفصل من اختصاصي لكي اقوم بالتجربة


----------



## الخـفوق (4 ديسمبر 2012)

بنتظر ما ينتج عنه تجربتك 

شكراً لك على الاهتمام بالمعلومة​


----------



## عمرو 2 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تعليقى انة لا يمكن حدوث ذلك بناء على ما يلى وبشرح مبسط :
1- لا يوجد نظام ( ايآ كان ) يأخد 50 واط ويحولهم ل 400 واط ولا اكثر ولا أقل بناء على مبدا صندوق التروس . لماذا ؟ لان صندوق التروس كما هو فى السيارة لا يقوم بتكبير الطاقة . ولكنة يقوم بتكبير ( ذيادة ) السرعة على حساب العزم . يعنى اختيارات صندوق السرعات ( الفتيس ) هى اختيارات بين معدل العزم والسرعة . يعنى حضرتك اول لما تييجى تحرك العربية بتبقى محتاج عزم عالى لانك بادئ الحركة من الثبات . وعلشان كدة حضرتك بتجيب السرعة الاولى ذات العزم العالى والسرعة المنخفضة . وتتوالى عملية التنقل بين السرعات حتى تصل لاعلى سرعة وعندها يكون اقل عزم . يعنى السرعة مش مقياس للطاقة . 
2- صندوق السرعات مثل اى جهاز طاقة تسرى علية قوانين الثرموديناميك ( الديناميكا الحرارية ) خاصة القانون الاول والثانى . وهذة الفكرة تتعارض تماما مع القانونين . الاول : من اين اتت ال350 واط المكسب ؟ . الثانى : صندوق السرعات جهاز يجب الا تتعدى كفائتة 100% . 
3- دعنى اشرح لك كيفية توليد الطاقة ( فى صورة كهربية ) من المولدات بعيدا عن طريقة التوليد ( الملف والمغناطيس وخلافة ...) . ولناخذ مثال التوليد بمحركات الديزل باستخدام مولد كهربى . ودة محرك ديزل زى اللى فى السيارات بالضبط والحركة بتطلع منة على المولد بعد ما بتعدى على قابض ( دبرياش ) ووسيلة لفصل ووصل الحركة . حضرتك الاول بتسخن المحرك علشان يوصل لدرجة حرارة التشغيل المطلوبة ( ايا كانت 80:90 مثلا ) وعلشان التزييت وخلافة . عندها يكون المحرك مفصول عن المولد يعنى عامود المولد ثابت .فى الوقت دة حضرتك كل ما تزود وقود هتلاحظ ان عداد لفات المحرك rpm ممكن يزيد معاك لارقام كبيرة مثلا 10000 لفة /الدقيقة ( free run ) دوران حر بدون حمل . بيبقى محدد لحضرتك سرعة محددة يجب تشغيل المولد عليها علشان التردد يبقى مضبوط مثلا 50 هرتز عند سرعة 3000 لفة /الدقيقة . فبعد الوصول لهذة السرعة وتم وصل المولد فإن السرعة سوف تقل بنفس مقدار الحمل ( الحمل الكهربى المستهلك ) فيجب زيادة كمية الوقود حتى نصل للسرعة المحدد و كلما ذادت الاحمال يجب زيادة كمية الوقود للوصول ل3000 لفة /الدقيق .يعنى لو حمل كبير ممكن يعمل صدمة ويفرمل المحرك ويوقفة . . سؤال : ماذا يحدث لو تم فصل الحمل الكهربى ( اجهزة الاستهلاك الكهربية ) مرة واحدة ؟ الجواب سوف تزداد سرعة المحرك فجأة بشكل خطير ( لان الحمل كان مكتفة ومرة واحدة تركة ) ملحوظة : نفس كمية الوقود ولكن سرعتين مختلفتين فعند وجود حمل ( عزم فرملى ) كانت السرعة بطيئة أما فى حالة الدوران الحر فالعزم كلة يستخدم للوصول لسرعة عالية . 
4- P=T*w
يعنى القدرة ( power ) = العزم ( torque ) * السرعة الدورانية ( angular velocity ) .
P(w)=t(n/m)*w(r.p.m)*2*(22/7)/60 
طبعا القسمة على 60 للتحويل من لفة / الدقيقة ل لفة /الثانية و ضربنا فى 2 باى لانها لفة كاملة .
ودة يدل لحضرتك ان 50 واط على سرعة 500 rpm تعطى عزم 0.95 N/m , امابقى لو على سرعة 200 فبتعطى عزم 2.4 . لكنها لسة 50 واط لا تذيد ولا تقل ؟ 
5- مش عايز كلامى يحبط حضرتك او يزعلك دى الحقيقة العلمية .عارف ان هدف حضرتك نبيل وعلشان كدة نصيحتى لحضرتك انك ما تبطلش تفكير وياريت قبل التفكير القراءة . وخاصة لو فى تسلسل فى القراءة . وخاصة ان فى وجود النت العملية سهلة سواء بالكتب او بالفيديوهات ولو حضرتك احتجت اى مشورة اخواتك فى المنتدى موجودين .


----------



## عمرو 2 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

أسف على الاخطاء الكتابية فى اكثر من مرة خاصة فى وحدة العزم N.m , وليست N/m وذلك سهوا لسرعة الكتابة .


----------



## greentec (16 مارس 2013)

اقرأ توليد الكرباء من الرياح والطاقة الشمسية في منتدى الهندسة الالكترونية


----------

